# stocking ideas for 125 litre tank??



## babycham87 (Jan 10, 2012)

im after a few stocking ideas from you lovely people:BIGwinky:

i have a fluval roma 125 litre 

my ph is always at 7.6

i want 1 bolivian ram so id like to stock around that.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

What is the length of you tank?

Tetras, Corys, pair of gourami all would make good tank mates.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

knowing the GH and KH would help narrow the choices


----------



## babycham87 (Jan 10, 2012)

ive not tested the kh or the gh.never have tested those before tbh.

measurements are 60 x 35 x 45 cm


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

knowing the GH (and KH as it affects the pH in the tank) of your water is very important when selecting fish, some fish are more adaptable than others, but generally they don't last long when kept in water other than what they require physiologically

more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/water-hardness-ph-freshwater-aquarium-73276/


----------

